# Erzeugten Schlüssel zurückgeben lassen (Hibernate)



## chris01 (16. Okt 2007)

Hi,

gibt es bei Hibernate eine Möglichkeit den letzten erzeugten Schlüssel zurückgeben zu lassen?

Wenn ich es direkt per MySQL machen, geht das ja so...


```
PreparedStatement stmt = connect
				.prepareStatement(
						"insert intoxxx(test1,tes2) values(?,?)",
						Statement.RETURN_GENERATED_KEYS);
		stmt.setString(1, "test1");
		stmt.setString(2, "test2");
		stmt.execute();
		ResultSet rs = stmt.getGeneratedKeys();
```

Wie mache ich das bei Hibernate?

Gruß

Chris


----------



## maki (16. Okt 2007)

> Wie mache ich das bei Hibernate?


Wozu???

Hibernate kümmert sich doch selbstständig um die ids, es wäre ein schritt zurück, sich wieder selber damit zu beschäftigen...


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

chris01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Wie mache ich das bei Hibernate?


Direkt nach dem Speichern, enthält das gespeicherte Objekt die generierte Id.


----------



## Gast (17. Okt 2007)

@maki 

na wegen equals()


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2007)

selbst wenn equals irgendwie mit der Id zusammenhängt, was auch nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ist,
so braucht man sich dennoch nicht drum zu kümmern, jedenfalls nicht wie in der Frage in diesem Topic


----------



## HoaX (17. Okt 2007)

für den fall ist http://hibernate.org/109.html sehr interessant


----------

